# New WSC Video: Why Go to Seminary?



## R. Scott Clark (May 11, 2010)

Videos Posted by Westminster Seminary California: Why go to seminary? [HD] | Facebook

Thanks to WSC students Brenden Link and Tommy Myrick for their excellent work on this video. Tommy is a senior (who finishes in a week and heads off after graduation to serve as an intern with Terry Johnson at IPC in Savannah, GA. 

The video is HD but also available in standard def. It’s only 2:47 (two minutes and 47 seconds). I hope it’s encouraging.


----------

